# Indoor Pellet Storage?



## peasoupme (Dec 20, 2009)

I was wondering how everyone stores their pellets inside the house?  Our stove is in our living room and I'd like to get a decorative leather basket/or ottoman to put our pellets in so I can just dump a bag or two in and put a scoop in it.  Anyone got any ideas? What do you use?


----------



## LIpelletpig (Dec 20, 2009)

I use a wooden antique chest made out of cedar.  It holds about 6 bags and we use a scoop as well.  It is a little more dustier then just loading a bag in the pellet stove.  When the stove is very low on pellets we usually just add a full bag vs. the scoop from the chest.  We typically use the scoop from the chest to top off or add a few scoops here and there.  The chest is also used for living room seating for two.  We added two big removable coushins on top of it and it goes great.


----------



## sweetsncheese (Dec 20, 2009)

I keep a ton ready in my basement stacked along a wall.  Since the bags are only 16" wide it doesn't really take up that much room (10 bags long x 5 bags high).  I could probably double the amount stacking them higher but I didn't.  The other 2 tons are in the garage and hopefully won't be needed till mid January.

I pour them from the bags into a Coal Hod to bring them upstairs and leave the Hod full and on display beside the stove. 

http://www.northlineexpress.com/category/ash-vacuums.asp


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 20, 2009)

Being a Bear I'm rather rustic, the bags are on the floor a few feet from the stove, right now there are five waiting to become hopper food.


----------



## peasoupme (Dec 20, 2009)

Right now we are also rocking out the bags on the floor but I do like the idea of a bench where people could sit by the pellet stove.  I saw some pretty cheap ottomans on the Target website that might work well for holding pellets.


----------



## Sting (Dec 20, 2009)

I use a two ton pto driven feed cart :>)


----------



## Doocrew (Dec 20, 2009)

Peasoup-I use this. Not sure where you are in NH but I purchased this one at the Mill Store in Nashua

http://www.millstores.com/display.ccml?106,0,131494,cc131494,,,Index,cat7A.html

The "toy box pine" is the one I use. It holds about 3 bags of pellets


----------



## peasoupme (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks for the link Doocrew   I like that idea!


----------



## peasoupme (Dec 20, 2009)

Sting said:
			
		

> I use a two ton pto driven feed cart :>)



Whoa!


----------



## mjbrown (Dec 20, 2009)

i just use a plastic tote from walmart with a one gallon laundry soap bottle for a scoop. works good for me. the tote holds 2 bags of pellets. i put 2 bags in the tote and a third in the stove, then i have plenty on hand to refill the stove as needed.

mike


----------



## CanadaClinker (Dec 20, 2009)

....last January/Feb. I put this together using a chop saw and table saw (still have all my appendages....  :lol: ) ... its now a nice center piece much like a coffee table. Use the coal hod to scoop the pellets into the stove. Holds 8 bags of pellets (still in the plastic) or 10 bags loose & filtered. My wife has fun making the seasonal decorations which we change up several times during the year.... before we had this, we had bags lying around the living room and one day I decided that that wouldn't do over the long term of owning the stove.....  Season's Greetings to everyone........ cc    

... click on pics to enlarge....


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 20, 2009)

CanadaClinker said:
			
		

> ....last January/Feb. I put this together using a chop saw and table saw (still have all my appendages....  :lol: ) ... its now a nice center piece much like a coffee table. Use the coal hod to scoop the pellets into the stove. Holds 8 bags of pellets (still in the plastic) or 10 bags loose & filtered. My wife has fun making the seasonal decorations which we change up several times during the year.... before we had this, we had bags lying around the living room and one day I decided that that wouldn't do over the long term of owning the stove.....  Season's Greetings to everyone........ cc
> 
> ... click on pics to enlarge....



Get ready for the owes and ahhs from macman any minute now! *Nice work CC*. Hey can you turn off that fan. Getting cold down here.  :lol:


----------



## peasoupme (Dec 20, 2009)

CanadaClinker said:
			
		

> ....last January/Feb. I put this together using a chop saw and table saw (still have all my appendages....  :lol: ) ... its now a nice center piece much like a coffee table. Use the coal hod to scoop the pellets into the stove. Holds 8 bags of pellets (still in the plastic) or 10 bags loose & filtered. My wife has fun making the seasonal decorations which we change up several times during the year.... before we had this, we had bags lying around the living room and one day I decided that that wouldn't do over the long term of owning the stove.....  Season's Greetings to everyone........ cc
> 
> ... click on pics to enlarge....



CanadaClinker that is GORGEOUS!! I'm glad you still have all your appendages too :lol: Good work!


----------



## HEMI (Dec 20, 2009)

clinker....thats still the best set-up i've seen on this site so far...theres still a couple though that are right there with ya, but i give the edge to you.....LOOKS GREAT


----------



## sweetsncheese (Dec 20, 2009)

CanadaClinker,

That looks awesome!  I admire your work and I'm also jealous that your wife would allow you to turn your living room into a work area.  I have a feeling my wife would have removed one or more of my appendages for operating power tools in the living room.


----------



## ablejoy (Dec 20, 2009)

CanadaClinker

That is really a work of art love it. Wish I had one!


----------



## krooser (Dec 20, 2009)

I store 20-30 bags close to the stove. I also have a plain Tupperware container that holds three bags... my wife uses it to "top off" the hopper... I usually just pour one bag in at a time.

My plan to widen my sidewalk and just use my forklift to get a pallet to the door when needed came undone when I looked at my wallet and it was empty...


----------



## schoondog (Dec 21, 2009)

CC pellet storage systems. I can see it now. Your gonna be rich! Clinker that is sweeeeet looking.


Schoondog


----------



## Xena (Dec 21, 2009)

This copper bin. My Mother got it at a yard sale I think back
in the 70's.  It has been right there next to the fireplace for
30 yrs.  My parents used to keep a few logs in it for the fireplace.
Have it up on a pedestal so no bending over.   It holds 80lbs of pellets and the scoop holds 3lbs.
Didn't pay a dime for it so to me it's the best pellet container ever.


----------



## fataugie (Dec 21, 2009)

I feel like a piker.  
5 gal plastic bucket on the hearth, bags of pellets and barrels of corn in the attached garage.


----------



## tchdngrnby (Dec 21, 2009)

peasoupme said:
			
		

> I was wondering how everyone stores their pellets inside the house?  Our stove is in our living room and I'd like to get a decorative leather basket/or ottoman to put our pellets in so I can just dump a bag or two in and put a scoop in it.  Anyone got any ideas? What do you use?



I load them into the basement 6 bags at a time with the wheel barrow and pile them onto pallets to the ceiling.  6 tons loaded in two saturdays sure beats the time, effort, and cost in comparison to cutting, splitting, handling, and rehandling the equivalent amount of firewood....


----------



## BIGISLANDHIKERS (Dec 21, 2009)

I only buy about 10 bags at a time and store them in the minivan.  The added weight is great for traction and if I ever get stuck some pellets get poured out by the tires.


----------



## ChandlerR (Dec 21, 2009)

tchdngrnby, you take the prise for the most pellets stored within easy reach of the stove!  CC, I've said this before...that is one beautiful box.  It just fits perfectly in the room.

I have an old treasure chest. It has held my kids toys, assorted DVD's, old books, dog toys, and finally, pellets.  I can just get two bags in it. I used an old gallon jug for a scoop but I stopped by my local AGWAY and saw a huge grain scoop.  It cost my $16 but boy, four scoops and my hopper is full!


----------



## LIpelletpig (Dec 21, 2009)

Here is what I use.


----------



## mnkywrnch (Dec 21, 2009)

mjbrown65 said:
			
		

> i just use a plastic tote from walmart with a one gallon laundry soap bottle for a scoop. works good for me. the tote holds 2 bags of pellets. i put 2 bags in the tote and a third in the stove, then i have plenty on hand to refill the stove as needed.
> 
> mike


Same here two 18 gallon totes not the prettiest but it works for now until I find or build a nice chest to hold them.


----------



## CanadaClinker (Dec 21, 2009)

......hey guys.......thanks for the nice comments.....much appreciated...... nice to see  other great ideas for storage posted too.  I tried to suggest to my wife to use the 'cedar chest' but got 'that look'....... anyway, turned our livingroom into Santa's Workshop (pellet chest division)  put a couple of clean tarps down in the living room and used the shop vac when cutting..... some plywood for the base, tongue & groove pine for the sides and top, a couple of 2 x 2's and lots of glue & screws and clamps. Was a fun and practical project....... Merry Xmas.... cc


----------



## smalltown (Dec 21, 2009)

Storage space in my small living room dictates that I have something vertical. I saw these utility bins in pine and oak meant to be trash recepticles at the mill store last weekend and although they are not wide enough to easily place a scoop inside I thought it would be a good project to make one the same style just a little wider to sit near the stove. 

http://www.millstores.com/display.ccml?137,0,134385,cc134385,,,Index,src@trash.html


----------



## Marbleguy (Dec 21, 2009)

Keep all of my pellets in the garage. Bring in one bag at a time and pour it into the stove. If the entire bag doesn't fit, I just put the rest of the bag on the floor close to the stove. Doesn't look bad as you don't really notice it.


----------



## imacman (Dec 21, 2009)

CanadaClinker said:
			
		

> ........Was a fun and practical project....... Merry Xmas.... cc



Clinker,

as I mentioned a while back, I still haven't received the pellet chest that i ordered from you......are they on backorder????


----------



## CanadaClinker (Dec 21, 2009)

.........hey mac.....you know I like to kid you about the chest and all.....    ..... by the way, I haven't forgotten about yours.....its still in various stages of construction but I lost my glue....making another batch out of polar bear blubber  (that's the secret holding ingredient)........ maybe after I retire in a couple of years, I will get it finished for you........ :lol:  :lol:


----------



## teetah222 (Dec 22, 2009)

I built my own storage too.  got a 10 gallon can at the local ranch and home store and painted it to match the stove, then put a bag cutter in the bottom of it... Holds slightly more than one bag, but I usually just put a bag in the utility room, and one inside the can and refill the can after I've used it all up to refill the hopper.  (Use a large feed scoop.)


----------



## peasoupme (Dec 22, 2009)

Haubera,

I've seen a similar can online that cuts the bag also.  Great job! The one I saw online (Pellet Pail) sells for $90.00.


----------



## teetah222 (Dec 22, 2009)

Yep, that's where I got the idea, but for less than half the price.  And once it's empty enough I just lift the can up and pour in.  I maybe need to sharpen the spade a bit so it cuts more rather than tears, but it's working so...


----------



## ffspeed (Dec 22, 2009)

Sting said:
			
		

> I use a two ton pto driven feed cart :>)


could you explain a little bit more what that is. it sounds like something I want to build on my front porch and run through the wall to feed my stove. I have enough room for about a ton, and still be below the window.


----------



## FireintheHole (Dec 22, 2009)

I have a pellet room in the lower level next to the open area where the pellet stove is at. I have about 2 1/2 tons left of 4 1/2 tons bought so far for this year. I"m pretty sure I'll get another 3 tons soon to stock up with a start on next winter. I figure I'll be at about 5 tons gone by April, altogether. With burning 2 bags a day for the colder months the close storage comes in handy. One thing, I'm heating my whole house for less than what I paid for electric heat to just heat my upper level. I figure I can fit 7-8 tons in the pellet room if I put them on pallets.  ( And the guy that sold me the pellet stove said I would go through 2-3 tons for the winter. I got news for him... BTU's only go so far.) If you're in a cold winter area you should have an area to store 2-4 tons of pellets to guard against price swings. Buy low if you can, get the cheaper heat. If you can, have an area close to your stove, preferably in an enclosed area for pellet storage. It saves on the back for hauling the 40lb bags.


----------



## tinkabranc (Dec 22, 2009)

Great storage ideas!

I don't have anything fancy, I just use a coal hod to fill the stoves.
The hod holds about 1/3 bag at a time.  Main pellet storage is in back 
of my basement.


----------



## Excell (Dec 22, 2009)

Sting said:
			
		

> I use a two ton pto driven feed cart :>)



Pictures please .You can't post that and not show us what it looks like .


----------



## Excell (Dec 22, 2009)

Haubera said:
			
		

> I built my own storage too.  got a 10 gallon can at the local ranch and home store and painted it to match the stove, then put a bag cutter in the bottom of it... Holds slightly more than one bag, but I usually just put a bag in the utility room, and one inside the can and refill the can after I've used it all up to refill the hopper.  (Use a large feed scoop.)



Nice.I might copy  this one .


----------



## teetah222 (Dec 23, 2009)

Excell said:
			
		

> Haubera said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.  A chunk of 2x4, a hand spade that I pulled the wooden handle off, drill some holes in the 2x4 (1 for the metal spade handle, and 2 to bolt it to the can) and punch a couple of carriage bolts through the bottom of the can... voila!  The longest part to do was waiting for the paint to dry.


----------



## sydney1963 (Dec 23, 2009)

1.  Carry bag from basement to where the stove is.
2.  Cut with knife, sissors or rip top of bag off.
3.  Dump directly into stove.

   Way less pellet dust that way!  I've found the more you dump, pour, handle them, the more dust is all over your furniture.


----------



## kt1i (Dec 24, 2009)

I agree, the less handled the less fines. I have 20 bags stacked in bedroom right now (extra large bedroom, single--no one to complain about it).


----------



## hossthehermit (Jan 17, 2010)

Like this. First one is last year, second is this year.


----------



## twojrts (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi All,

My kids gave me a "pellet container" for Christmas.  Very similar to smalltown's.  Mine has a Lighthouse painted on the lid.
Hold about 1 1/3 bags of pellets.  Too narrow to get a large scoop in there, but a 2 cup measuring cup works fine for me.

As to the rest of the bags........they just sit here waiting their turn.


----------



## twojrts (Jan 17, 2010)

[del][/del]Hi All,

My pellet box is similar to smalltown's.  It has a Lighthouse painted on the lid.  Too narrow to use a large scoop, but a 2 cup measuring cup works fine for me.

Tried to do a pic, but didn't work.  Too big!


----------



## teetah222 (Jan 18, 2010)

My pellet storage is all outside, so I like to stage one bag in the utility room to dry the outside (gotta get a new tarp next year), and keep one in the can next to the stove to feed in as the bin gets low.  I almost never dump an entire bag at a time, except into the can.


----------



## doghouse (Jan 18, 2010)

tchdngrnby said:
			
		

> peasoupme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can hear Monty Hall now; "do you want the new car or what's behind curtain #1?


----------

